# Many languages: Madonna - Sorry



## Fragline

Hi, can anyone help me? The new song by Madonna - Sorry, contains lyrics that are not english. 

Do anyone know witch language it is, and what it means? 

I would appreciate it if anyone could help me...


----------



## Jana337

Click!

Hope this helps. 

Jana


----------



## Fragline

AAAh, thank you so much. Now i know witch language, but not what it means...  

Can anyonehelp me with this?
Je suis désolée _[French]_
Lo siento _[Spanish]_
Ik ben droevig _[Dutch]_
Sono spiacente _[Italian]_
Perdóname _[Spanish]_
_Gomen nasai [Japanese]
Mujhe maph kardo [Hindi]
Przepraszam [Polish]
Slicha [Hebrew]
Forgive me [English]
_


----------



## instantREILLY

They all, in some way, say "Sorry," like the title of the song.


----------



## Josh_

I was going to to say the same thing. It appears that they all say something like sorry and/or forgive me.The Hebrew is pardon/excuse me and the Spanish ones are sorry and forgive me respectively.


----------



## Roshini

Well, they all mean the same. The first one when she says 'gomenasai' that's Japanese. What jana has given, is the best.


----------



## optimistique

In fact, they do not all mean the same thing. In fact, she has made a big mistake with her Dutch version.
She says "Ik ben droevig", but that means "I am sad".

The correct translation of "I'm sorry" in Dutch is: "Het spijt me".


----------



## saimhe

For the record: some friends of mine have recently referred this song as the one with apparent Lithuanian words. I listened to it too, compared with lyrics found on the Net and... indeed, the Polish part (lit. "sorry") is distorted so much that it sounds more like Lithuanian "Išeik, prašau" (lit. "leave [me], please").

The problem is that "Przepraszam" is a single word and should be pronounced respectively, however, it is actually split into two, be it forced rhythmics, just wrong accenting or whatever.

(Actually at the end of this writing I discovered almost the same answer in another thread. Still, I think that my point is easier to understand.)


----------



## Turuncan

I think this will be helpful:

*French:* _Je suis desolée_ ("I am sorry")
*Spanish:* _Lo siento_ ("I'm sorry")
*Dutch:* _Ik ben droevig_ ("I am sad") 
*Italian:* _Sono spiacente_ ("I am sorry" in a formal way) 
*Spanish:* _Perdóname_ ("Forgive me")
*Japanese:* _ごめんなさい　/gomen nasai/ ("I am sorry")_
*Hindu:* _Mujhe maaf karo_ ("Please forgive me")
*Polish:* _Przepraszam_ ("Sorry/Forgive me") 
*Hebrew:* "סליחה" /Sleechah/ ("Sorry". Literally: "Forgiveness") 
*English:* _Forgive me_


----------

